# columbia,md mt airy,md damascus,md



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

Well Truck with 8ft plow and 4wheeler with 60inch blade on it call Craig at 240-876-1317 well be in columbia from about 111pm tongiht till its over if need help after the storm to catch up please call fully insured on both plenty of experience plowing

happy plowing guys


----------



## CaptainSmokey (Nov 19, 2009)

alright every one off to the fun to sit and wait any one that wants to shovel walks call me at 2408761317 in the columbia area. gonna get a jump on the road .. happy plowing and good luck


----------

